
Ask HN: How to Filter Out Recruiters? - youshy
How do you filter out recruiters worth your time? I&#x27;ve been reached by a countless number of them, most of them ended up taking my resume and ghosting me for months or just basically wasting my time.<p>Is working with recruiters actually makes sense? (Asked from software engineer&#x27;s perspective)
======
nonines
>> Is working with recruiters actually makes sense?

Short answer: not really. Job-hunt and apply directly.

Longer answer: Most of them seem to be in the business of collecting CVs (data
for sale I presume).

A few really mean work and are the ones that might be worth dealing with. I
don't have a good way to tell which is which though until after ghosting.

It tends to be consistent with companies though. E.g. I got that behavior and
time waste consistently from Wikimedia, Oracle, Etsy and a few startups. It's
also consistent for me (I'm based in Europe) with recruiters that are based in
US. I no longer respond to queries related to above companies or recruiters
not based in EU but I still get the occasional time waster.

Recruiting seems to be a very unprofessional and inefficient market.

